# Dead because of not being smart..



## capt stan (Dec 29, 2015)

Making fun of the storm as heading out into it..knowing it was dangerous..

Be smart folks..this is what happens when your not. A few ducks aint worth it..there is always tomorrow.

Sad ending for a young man.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/music/news...unting-in-massive-storm/ar-BBo0J7S?li=BBnbfcL


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 29, 2015)

Tragic, prayers for the families.  I hope they find the missing guy alive.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 29, 2015)

Missed first two days out of 5 hunting Lake Okeechobee last trip down due to high winds. It really isnt worth it. we probably woulda been ok, but err on the side of caution and there will be more days to hunt. 

That just really sucks for their families.


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 29, 2015)

That's just terrible......I'll say it again.....ain't no duck worth a mans or a woman's life.....prayers sent out to the famalies.......so sad.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 29, 2015)

There are so many things that can go wrong in a boat. Especially in bad weather. This is such a tragedy.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 29, 2015)

You can ask anybody I hunt with, I alway have MY life jacket with me. It gets old dragging it around but someday I might be glad I had it. Prayers sent.


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 30, 2015)

That's terrible. I've said nearly the same thing multiple times. And I'm sure alot have wether they care to openly say it. It's never something you think will happen. 

With that said. How many other people went hunting and nothing happened to? I joke about it but god has a plan for you... If it's your time it's your time. Doesn't matter if your in a blanket in bed at home. Or skydiving. If he punches your time clock then it's a wrap.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 30, 2015)

Some duck hunters think they are invincible.  I did when I was younger.  I no longer have those insane thoughts.  Be safe!


----------



## jay sullivent (Dec 31, 2015)

It ain't got nothing to do with being smart. We don't know what went down, and taking risks is just that.


----------



## birddog52 (Jan 1, 2016)

when y do stupid things MR MURPHY SOMETIMES TAKES A HAND IN THE MOMENT


----------



## pine floor (Jan 1, 2016)

I,m with Jay . You go and it might get you. Same in your truck or car.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2016)

Two words common sense


----------



## birddog52 (Jan 2, 2016)

Thats right never saw to many drowned folks with a life vest on common sense you are so right killer delete. Plus hyperthermo can get you real quick also.


----------



## antiguoRojo3 (Jan 2, 2016)

jay sullivent said:


> It ain't got nothing to do with being smart. We don't know what went down, and taking risks is just that.



Exactly.  It's got everything to do with not being smart and taking unnecessary risks.


----------



## HookinLips (Jan 4, 2016)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/music/cele...leading-us-to-him-today/ar-AAgkYdB?li=BBnbfcL

Looks like they recovered the other body today.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 4, 2016)

Remember this. Ain't not duck worth your life. I learned early in life that the water is deep and the river is wide. I grew up hunting the Mississippi River and I have moved on to the Atlantic Ocean. Please , please guys think before you go. It does not matter if it is a stick pond ,River, lake, ocean. The water is deep and wide. Hard to swim in waders. Wear your pfd, make sure your boat and motor are in good condition. You ain't bullet proof.


----------



## little rascal (Jan 4, 2016)

*Water, Fire and Mother Nature etc.,*

in general is beautiful, but it will just as soon kill you if you take it for granted. Water and it's hydraulics are very dangerous anytime of the year, but cold water is deadly period. Water is a whole different ballgame in winter than it is in summer. People who don't boat, hunt etc., in cold air and water have no clue how dangerous it can be. It never crosses their mind. Being a duck hunter or cold water fisherman should give you a whole new perspective on what could happen if you go dunk. Life jackets or not, cold water can and will kill you! You have to respect Mother Nature, she ain't playing.
Prayers for the families of these guys, this was a bad outcome.


----------



## mcarge (Jan 4, 2016)

Like a guy told me on the Chesapeake last year; wear your life jacket if you want your family to recover your body. If you go in water that is in the high 30s you probably aren't  going to get to talk about how cold it was. What we do is inherently dangerous; be prepared and stay sharp.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm glad for the family that they found him.  At least they can close that chapter.

While wearing a pfd might only help find the body in very cold water, around here, it more than likely will save your life.


----------

